# Knives of Alaska



## Branchminnow (Jul 21, 2005)

Any body had good experience with these knives ? I got a buddy of mine who got the complete set and he skinned 30 hogs in one year and each blade would still shave you.

I was curious if others have had as good luck as he has had or if it was a fluke. 
Ive always been a Buck man myself but if these knives are that good then I may change.


----------



## Wetzel (Jul 21, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> I got a buddy of mine who got the complete set and he skinned 30 hogs in one year and each blade would still shave you.


I may have to take a look at these knives also.  I've always been a Buck man myself, but I resharpen much more often than this.  Hopefully someone has some experience they'd like to share about these knives...


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 22, 2005)

They obviously are not very well known But the knives they make are of a high quality I hope someone would be able to elaborate(I used that word for all you folks who think I aint eddicated).


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jul 22, 2005)

I bought the set several years ago at the buckarama. I got the triple knife set with the Brown Bear Skinner/cleaver, Light Hunter and Cub Bear. This is the only set you'll ever need for hunting, it does it all. The Brown Bear will bust through anything and still shave you, the Light Hunter has a gut hook and a nice roll to it for skinning and has enough heft to bust a bone/pelvic and the Bear Cub is great for caping with a fine point for detail work. All in the same sheath with a dimond sharpener. I know for a fact I've gutted and skinned over a hundred deer, hogs and exotics with this set since I got it and have yet to do anything but touch it up. Cabelas has the exact same set I bought for $180 years ago listed at $232. I can't say anything but good stuff about this set, I think you'll be happy.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks chuck I thought they were good but always wanted to know from others how good they were I had almost made up my mind but I just had to be sure and I knew someone here would have had them and if they had good success then I would know that my freinds set wasnt just a fluke.

Again Thanks.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Jul 22, 2005)

*Branch*

I'll be honest with you..........don't you love it when people say that  , I love mine. It's not what you'd wear on your belt per say but I keep all my stuff in a day pack anyway. I've got a friend who guides in Colorodo for elk and thats all he uses too. He says that he quit carring a bone saw once he started using the Brown Bear, does the whole job just about with it then uses the Cub for the cape job. I think there worth the money.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes I do and I felt like they would be but glad to hear the truth.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 23, 2005)

*Knives of Alaska "links"*

I found the following web site links for "Knives of Alaska":

http://www.aaknives.com/knivesofalaska.html

http://www.cabelas.com/products/Cpod0006357.jsp

http://www.greaterdayton.com/shopping/sportinggoods/basspro8.html

   ​


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 21, 2006)

I finnally got a set and i love em!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2006)

Branch, post a pic of em please. I`d like to see em.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 21, 2006)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> Branch, post a pic of em please. I`d like to see em.


I will but you might be dissapointed i just got the ones with the rubber handles they are not pretty to look at but they WILL do the JOB!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 21, 2006)

I bought a set last year which has the big bear and the cape knife along with the diamond sharpening rod (2 set) and I love it.   Feels nice in the hands...got the stag handled set.   listed at $195...bought it for $150.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 22, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> I will but you might be dissapointed i just got the ones with the rubber handles they are not pretty to look at but they WILL do the JOB!



The disappointment would come from the fact that you ain't a great photographer, Branch.  
I recall some might fuzzy photos of some little bitty trout. 

Post a photo or two. I'm always on the lookout for a good knife.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 23, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> The disappointment would come from the fact that you ain't a great photographer, Branch.
> I recall some might fuzzy photos of some little bitty trout.
> 
> Post a photo or two. I'm always on the lookout for a good knife.


I just need a better camera.


----------



## Hogtown (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a two knife set (don't know the name of it). I've had it for several years and it has given me excellent service. Be aware, I am a bit of a "knife-head" and thus I use a bunch of different knives, so I have only used my set on a couple of hogs and a doe or two. In my view, Knives of Alaska are serious knives - no decoration etc.. and  they are worth more than the price charged.


----------



## Goat (Apr 24, 2006)

They are some of the best knives out there.


----------

